# Anyone use the Free Bodek & Rhodes Online Design TooL?



## mdkuli (Mar 8, 2009)

Like many of you, I have been looking at the different online design software options (and done nothing yet.) Many of our customers want create their own designs online. 

I know recently Bodek & Rhodes started to offer this type of software and it is attached to own generic website. I don't use Bode that much, but this tool look great and the free price is perfect.

Has anyone used their "Apparel Design Studio" and have comments?


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw your site and you were using this service. How do you like it and how do you get it implemented onto your site?


----------



## mdkuli (Mar 8, 2009)

I do like it. It took a little time to work it out with Bodek and have it set it up, but overall I'm happy with it and I reccomend it for just about any customer of Bodek & Rhodes looking for the online tool. 

One thing is for sure, you cannot beat the price!!!

Good Luck to you


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like I need to set up an account with that vendor anytime something is free I'll take 3.


----------



## southlandgraphic (Nov 2, 2006)

Bad thing about it is that you can only design on the front only. No back or sides option. Or so I thought....till I checked 5 mins ago....

and..

Apparently the design studio has been changed. Some items actually do have the back and sides available to design on. You still can't order directly but it works if you want to get a nice quote. 

And you can't beat the price- FREE. I am sure SANMAR is working on something as we speak.


----------



## AMB3R.com tees (Apr 25, 2009)

I think the free design tool might temporarily work for your customers, but it gives them little freedom to create a cool design. This is why I am against cafe press, zazzle and these other companies that let you design it yourself.
I am an art director for 5 artists and study market trends and design ascetics daily and I tried to create a good design on there and it is impossible. This style of designing for a client is a dying dog in my opinion. Customers buy their clothes at the mall, so they see what these popular clothing companies are putting out and will never be 100% satisfied with a mediocre design. "Design it yourself" shirts have a short shelf life and end up a gym t-shirt.

With that said, I recommend hiring a professional to design for your clients. There are plenty of young designers that are hungry for business and will be affordable. You cant promote top quality prints if your designs are sub-par.


----------



## mdkuli (Mar 8, 2009)

AMB3R- I absolutely agree. 

I have a full time graphic artist on staff and we offer our customers the opportunity to use our art department often at no cost. Just give us your art request and we'll have the art department take it from there. The problem is that so many of our customers want it _NOW_ and are willing to accept a reduced quality design by making it online themself. I still do have several customers that would rather put professional designs on their custom order of shirts, but the trend as you have noted I believe is accurate.


----------



## AMB3R.com tees (Apr 25, 2009)

Great point mdkuli. Many clients wait till the last minute to put a t-shirt project together. This does offer a quick solution. I try to get across to them that they are investing money in shirts. why pay $4 bucks for a shirt that will be worn once. You create a $5 tee with better art & your investment will go further because people will wear it more often which end up being more promotion for that company.
Only if people learned how to forecast, our lives would be much better off


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

I operate a custom screen printing business and I was looking for something like this because I have so many customer that are not sure what they want and I waste a lot of time trying to design something they are looking for. I have noticed that if people use this tool and come up with a rough outline of what they want I do not spend as much time designing.

Also, I take their design, make it look better and they are wowed by the way it looks. I also think a lot of my clients (high school students) like to be able to say they designed the shirt. They have a little more pride in their shirt.


----------



## dnastaff (Jun 22, 2008)

hello 
is there anything like this in uk ???? cheers danny


----------



## RenaRSK (Mar 16, 2011)

hi there , RSK NetShirt


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

I use the *"FREE" *online design tool from B.R. I like that's it's free but most of all I like the online catalog. Any questions they may have about items can be answered right there. It's a time saver because now I can tell a client check out our online catalog instead of I will bring a catalog to you later on. We are in a RIGHT NOW world so it comes in handy.


----------



## dnastaff (Jun 22, 2008)

is ther anything free like this in the uk ??


----------

